# How should the battle of unamed tears and dagor bragollach had been fought by the elves?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 16, 2020)

You guys all know the Palantir, and I won't insult your IQ about how it works. 
Now here's a big bug-the free people of middle-earth seldom use it for military communication, and they used some primitive methods like beacons instead.
Why didn't they use Palantir like Radio for military communication, this will make Morgoth's forces as blind and deaf as Sadam during the Gulf's war.
And these big smart elves never thought of such strategy...
Just leave anything you think as mistake made by the elves in these two battles.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 4, 2020)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> You guys all know the Palantir, and I won't insult your IQ about how it works.
> Now here's a big bug-the free people of middle-earth seldom use it for military communication, and they used some primitive methods like beacons instead.
> Why didn't they use Palantir like Radio for military communication, this will make Morgoth's forces as blind and deaf as Sadam during the Gulf's war.
> And these big smart elves never thought of such strategy...
> Just leave anything you think as mistake made by the elves in these two battles.


That's a good point. Feanor made the Seeing-Stones, so presumably his sons would have had possession? I can only think that the seven sons kept one each. These guys were somewhat proud, so wouldn't have been willing to surrender their stone.


----------

